# Searching for Low Level Laser Therapy Tokyo



## fifthhouse (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello all. I am looking for low level laser therapy in Tokyo. Anyone know of a clinic that offers this?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fifthhouse said:


> Hello all. I am looking for low level laser therapy in Tokyo. Anyone know of a clinic that offers this?


Try This Search Link. Looks like a pretty good list to start with.

Good Luck


----------

